# need help



## mozgov55 (Jun 1, 2020)

what is a hot rodded saw in terms of logging not that **** piltz has and not the hot saws for racing but logging hotsaws what do they do to them? been told to hot rod my 572xp don't know what that means in terms of an actual usable saw


----------

